# I want to quit Paxil NOW!



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Day 21 and I really just want to quit altogether. I'm too nervous to call my doctor and tell her. Should I just quit and tell her at my next appointment on Wednesday? 

I feel significantly depressed over the past couple days now. I am totally sapped of energy, and I want nothing to do with anything. At most, I want to lay around and watch DVDs. That's it. I don't even want to run (ZERO energy), which used to be something I really enjoyed. I feel like I'm 90 years old.

I was on 10mg a day for the first couple weeks, and 15mg since. Since it's only been a few weeks, can I quit cold turkey safely, or should I taper down in any way? I know usually you taper, but I didn't know if 3 weeks was significantly long enough for it to make a difference.  

All I know is that I want off this **** ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't know. I would think that 3 weeks would be a small enough amount of time to stop cold turkey but I dunno. 
Is there any info on the google about it?
I agree though, get off that crap as fast as you can! 

(((hugs)))


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

ardrum said:


> Day 21 and I really just want to quit altogether. I'm too nervous to call my doctor and tell her. Should I just quit and tell her at my next appointment on Wednesday?
> 
> I feel significantly depressed over the past couple days now. I am totally sapped of energy, and I want nothing to do with anything. At most, I want to lay around and watch DVDs. That's it. I don't even want to run (ZERO energy), which used to be something I really enjoyed. I feel like I'm 90 years old.
> 
> ...


I always just quit, and quit cold turkey. I'm sure they'd recommend you taper though.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I didn't feel this bad at 10mg. Maybe a compromise would be to go back to that until Wednesday's appointment (a full week), and then tell her I cut back and want to quit altogether (and WILL quit regardless of her recommendation). 

At the same time though, I really don't want to add yet another week of having this **** in my system at all.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

hmmmz maybe just stop then. 

if you find in a day or two, you are wigging out, take half of your pill or something. 


I dunno.

Good luck buddy. :hug


----------



## NJexplorer313 (Feb 12, 2008)

Ardrum... Make a post on PaxilProgress.org and tell them what you are experiencing. All the people there have been through withdrawal, and can help you and give suggestions.
I am not trying to scare you or anything like that man, but I am going through hell on this crap!

And also, keep in mind if this is the only drug you have ever really taken, it usually makes you more sensative to withdrawal effects. Most people who experience little to no withdrawal are usually the ones with a line of other medications that ease their withdrawal symptoms.
If you are lucky enough to be able to sleep through the night, and on your free time, I would say thats the best thing you can do. Insomnia and withdrawal is no fun!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

tell your doctor the treatment isnt working. Im taking zoloft and going through withdrawl effects because I stopped taking my medication when I shouldnt have eventhough I was getting better symptom wise. anyways good luck


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

NJexplorer313 said:


> Ardrum... Make a post on PaxilProgress.org and tell them what you are experiencing. All the people there have been through withdrawal, and can help you and give suggestions.
> I am not trying to scare you or anything like that man, but I am going through hell on this crap!
> 
> And also, keep in mind if this is the only drug you have ever really taken, it usually makes you more sensative to withdrawal effects. Most people who experience little to no withdrawal are usually the ones with a line of other medications that ease their withdrawal symptoms.
> If you are lucky enough to be able to sleep through the night, and on your free time, I would say thats the best thing you can do. Insomnia and withdrawal is no fun!


How long have you been on it?

I don't think I'll take any more drugs.

I feel like one of those kids who was made to smoke a whole pack of cigs to quit smoking.


----------



## Xplash (Sep 28, 2005)

I was on paxil for a month, never felt anything from taking it. I never got the bottle refilled and quit cold turkey, no withdrawal. It was the first and only ssri i have been on.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Xplash said:


> I was on paxil for a month, never felt anything from taking it. I never got the bottle refilled and quit cold turkey, no withdrawal. It was the first and only ssri i have been on.


Wow, just like it was a sugar pill? How much were you on?

It's amazing how varied the experiences are! What an imprecise science this psychiatry thing is!


----------



## NJexplorer313 (Feb 12, 2008)

ardrum said:


> NJexplorer313 said:
> 
> 
> > Ardrum... Make a post on PaxilProgress.org and tell them what you are experiencing. All the people there have been through withdrawal, and can help you and give suggestions.
> ...


been on for 5 years. I didnt have many side effects other than sleepiness, lots of sweating, and emotional numbing (without realizing). Its when I would miss a dose, I'd feel like crap the next day with flu like symptoms, but taking the pill that night, by the next day Id feel fine. I tried to come off after being on 1 1/2 years, and could not. The withdrawal was just too bad, and I couldnt take time off from work and school.



ardrum said:


> I feel like one of those kids who was made to smoke a whole pack of cigs to quit smoking.


this withdrawal is like eating a carton!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Damn, that's beyond ****ty, NJexplorer313 !!!

I hope I don't get withdrawal after only 3 weeks. That's not very long, but it probably has built up a little.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

ardrum said:


> What an imprecise science this psychiatry thing is!


If you want to call what they do science. :duck 
Sorry, that's the cynical part of me surfacing.

I wouldn't give up entirely on the idea of medication due to one bad experience (though it sounds this one experience is very very unpleasant). There are a plethora of meds out there, some which you may have more favorable reactions to.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

paul6237 said:


> Every SSRI my doc prescribed to me gave me the type of side effects that you're experiencing Ardrum. I've quit every one of them cold turkey cause I hated what I was experiencing, my SA got much worse while being on them. I went from having SA to not being able to leave the house to not being able to even speak with my parents. I hate the "hit or miss" philosophy that comes with treating SA, at least that's the way my doctor was handling it. I quit cold turkey for each of my meds, which had included Paxil, but I was on the lowest dosage for at most prolly one week. Good luck to you bro, you'll feel better after you're off this ****.


Yeah, I'm done with this crap. Maybe medications will be improved in 30-40 years. *Maybe.*


----------



## Xplash (Sep 28, 2005)

ardrum said:


> Xplash said:
> 
> 
> > I was on paxil for a month, never felt anything from taking it. I never got the bottle refilled and quit cold turkey, no withdrawal. It was the first and only ssri i have been on.
> ...


20mg's a day. Now i just take an ativan when needed, though that does cause me some mental fog. I am gonna ask my doctor for a different benzo.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

ARGH! It's taking forever to register at that PaxilProgress site. I signed up this morning, and hit the confirmation link, and I still require "approval" by admins to post. It's been half a day now, and no approval yet. Gaaahhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

ardrum said:


> ARGH! It's taking forever to register at that PaxilProgress site. I signed up this morning, and hit the confirmation link, and I still require "approval" by admins to post. It's been half a day now, and no approval yet. Gaaahhhhhhhhhh...


The Internet: Fostering impatience and ADHD since 1969.

:lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

srschirm said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > ARGH! It's taking forever to register at that PaxilProgress site. I signed up this morning, and hit the confirmation link, and I still require "approval" by admins to post. It's been half a day now, and no approval yet. Gaaahhhhhhhhhh...
> ...


Yeah I know. I wanted to get their opinions about cold turkey after just 3 weeks. I guess I'll just take the plunge. I wouldn't do it if it were 3 months.


----------



## Honeybear78 (Feb 24, 2005)

I have been on paxil for 9 years (WAY too long for me!) When I first started taking it I thought it was helping me, but after a while it just didn't and I continued to take it anyway. I experienced alot of laziness on it(no motivation), sexual side effects, mental cloudiness and agitation. After being on 20 mg for 9 yrs and doing some research I am finally weening myself off and not taking ANY antidepressents. Im on 10 mg now. The next 2 weeks I will go down to 5 then none. I would have your doctor ween you off it like me. I thought for the longest time i would go thru hellish withdrawl but I am taking some supplements and I feel ok. 
Let me know how you make out. :sigh


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Honeybear78 said:


> I have been on paxil for 9 years (WAY too long for me!) When I first started taking it I thought it was helping me, but after a while it just didn't and I continued to take it anyway. I experienced alot of laziness on it(no motivation), sexual side effects, mental cloudiness and agitation. After being on 20 mg for 9 yrs and doing some research I am finally weening myself off and not taking ANY antidepressents. Im on 10 mg now. The next 2 weeks I will go down to 5 then none. I would have your doctor ween you off it like me. I thought for the longest time i would go thru hellish withdrawl but I am taking some supplements and I feel ok.
> Let me know how you make out. :sigh


I don't know. When I complained about side effects in the first session after starting (which weren't as bad as they are now), she just increased my dosage after hearing I still had confidence I could DRIVE!! If I can quit this soon, I'll just cancel all appointments with her and be done with her since I don't want to try any other drugs.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

ardrum said:


> Honeybear78 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been on paxil for 9 years (WAY too long for me!) When I first started taking it I thought it was helping me, but after a while it just didn't and I continued to take it anyway. I experienced alot of laziness on it(no motivation), sexual side effects, mental cloudiness and agitation. After being on 20 mg for 9 yrs and doing some research I am finally weening myself off and not taking ANY antidepressents. Im on 10 mg now. The next 2 weeks I will go down to 5 then none. I would have your doctor ween you off it like me. I thought for the longest time i would go thru hellish withdrawl but I am taking some supplements and I feel ok.
> ...


Wow, that's quite the criteria for raising the dosage. I know what you mean, sometimes I get discouraged about taking another antidepressant. I mean, the things that could really help us (as needed) are illegal, and aren't really viable long-term. We get these drugs pushed upon us that are of dubious efficacy, at best. It sucks...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

When are you taking this medication? Taking it in the morning caused the lethargy. If I take it at night, it wears through some by morning and the lethargy is easier to press through.

I think 15mg may be the right dosage then. The lethargy will be there, but you adjust to it.
With me, I just kept going - fight the lethargy. I end up winning.

Right now, I have tons of energy at 20mg, but it took work.


----------



## ElectricVolcano (Apr 15, 2008)

You can go ahead and quit cold turkey at your own risk, but DON'T throw away the bottle. If you experience withdrawal, take half a pill and see if you feel better. Take the largest dosage needed in order to not experience withdrawal. Please note, I'm going on my own experience with going off of meds. Professional assistance is best.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> When are you taking this medication? Taking it in the morning caused the lethargy. If I take it at night, it wears through some by morning and the lethargy is easier to press through.
> 
> I think 15mg may be the right dosage then. The lethargy will be there, but you adjust to it.
> With me, I just kept going - fight the lethargy. I end up winning.
> ...


I always take it at night. It hasn't helped.

It's more than just lethargy though. It extends to mood. Yesterday I was crying for an hour and repeatedly saying "I wish I were dead!"

I tried forcing smiles, and it didn't help either.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Man, I feel for you....


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

ardrum said:


> I always take it at night. It hasn't helped.
> 
> It's more than just lethargy though. It extends to mood. Yesterday I was crying for an hour and repeatedly saying "I wish I were dead!"
> 
> I tried forcing smiles, and it didn't help either.


Can't this be a call from your altered mind for a change?
Maybe Paxil is like tough love - it will bring you to the point where you don't care about anything and just want to live.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

AndyLT said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > I always take it at night. It hasn't helped.
> ...


An interest in living wasn't going up on Paxil. The opposite, maybe. 

Oddly, I feel nauseated today (Day 2 of quitting). I felt fine yesterday (better than I've felt since starting Paxil in both energy and mood). It's not THAT bad, but it is significantly worse than the nausea while on Paxil. I'm having breakfast now though, so that should help.


----------



## michaelyuan (Feb 11, 2004)

i quit too. 40mg is too high,i got tired very much. and had a car crash.


----------

